# Sunday Special - Oh, "K!"



## luckytrim (May 13, 2018)

Sunday Special - Oh, "K" !

Random Questions today, with all the correct answers beginning  with the 
letter K ...

1. Name the marsupial of Australia that lives in eucalyptus  trees and eats 
the leaves.
2. Name the flightless bird of New Zealand which has a long  flexible bill.
3. Name the sacred book of Islam.
4. What is the surname of the American comic silent-film actor  who starred 
in the film, "The General" (1926)?
5. Name the world's second highest peak also known as Godwin  Austen.
6. What is the surname of the American film actress who  retired from the 
screen after marrying Prince Rainier of Monaco in  1956?
7. Name the television program about the crime fighting  adventures of a 
rebuilt ex-policeman, named Michael Knight, and his talking  automobile Kitt.)
8. Which county in the south-east of England has Maidstone as  its County 
Town and which also has Norman cathedrals at Canterbury and  Rochester?
9. What fierce, predatory, black and white, toothed marine  mammal, lives in 
all of the world's oceans, especially in the colder  regions?
10. The Greek-American Telly Savalas took on which television  role as which 
New York homicide cop?
11. What is the second highest mountain in Africa, Mount  ______?
12. What is the German name for the city of  Cologne?
13. Name the large kingfisher of Australia whose call  resembles fiendish 
laughter.
14. Name the surname of the classical British violinist, noted  for his 
version of Vivaldi's 'The Four Seasons', Nigel  ______.
15. This country's flag has at its centre the yin-yang symbol  which 
signifies the opposing forces of nature, South  _____.
16. In contrast to Japanese 'Noh drama' which was for the  nobility, this was 
the theatre of the common people.
17. Which large African antelope found south of the Sahara has  a male which 
bears long, spiral horns?
18. Name the military religious order who protected routes to  Jerusalem for 
Christians during the Crusades.
19. Name the former capital of Japan, which lasted as capital  for more than 
a thousand years.
20. What is the full name of the New Zealand operatic soprano  who performed 
at Prince Charles and Princess Diana's wedding?
21. Which British group had number one hits with; 'Sunny  Afternoon' (1966), 
'You Really Got Me' (1964) and 'Tired of Waiting for You'  (1965), The 
______?
22. In which television program did David Carradine play Kwai  Chang Caine, 
a shaven-headed Sino-American Shaolin priest who wandered the  Old West in 
search of his long-lost brother and wisdom?
23. Which British male vocalist had British hits called  'Everyone's Gone to 
the Moon' (1965) and 'Una Paloma Blanca' (1975), Jonathan  _____?
24. Name the title of the 1886 book by Robert Louis  Stevenson.
25. What's the surname of the English impresario who  originated or refined 
many influential slapstick routines including the custard pie  in the face, 
Fred ______.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Koala
2. Kiwi
3. Koran
4. Keaton
5. K2
6. Kelly
7. Knight Rider
8. Kent
9. Killer Whale
10. Kojak
11. Kenya
12. Koln
13. Kookaburra
14. Kennedy
15. Korea
16. Kabuki
17. Kudu
18. Knights Templar
19. Kyoto
20. Kiri Te Kanawa
21. Kinks
22. Kung Fu
23. King
24. Kidnapped
25. Karno


----------

